# Newbie looking for Turret reloading press



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

With the cost of ammo going up and be will signing up for IDPA next month I seriously thinking about reloading my own ammo. At this time I do not get out shoot to often but that is because I have wait for the Gun Show come around to purchase ammo 9mm 1000 rounds $194 40S&W 500 rounds $94-$108 45ACP $????. Anyway I figure if I make my own I will go out shooting more in fact I know I will. I am guessing I will shoot between 300 to 500 rounds month and some months maybe up to 1000 depending on how many matches I attend in a month and training. This is for reloading mostly 9mm but I would like to have the ability to do S&W 40 and 45ACP.
1. What I would like to know first is would a Turret reloader be ok, because I am on a budget? 
2. If so who makes the best one?
3. Around how many rounds of ammo can make in three to four hours using a Turret? 
4. Oh any books, videos, and any other recommendations would greatly appreciate. :smt1099


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I started with a turret and still use it. I can run about 75-100 rounds per hour. A turret press will allow you more control and the ability to watch things closer. A progressive does too much at one time to moniter each function.

I use an old Lyman T-Mag turret press, and can put one set of rifle and one set of pistol dies on each turret. It performs well for what I want in a reloader.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

kmaultsby said:


> With the cost of ammo going up and be will signing up for IDPA next month I seriously thinking about reloading my own ammo. At this time I do not get out shoot to often but that is because I have wait for the Gun Show come around to purchase ammo 9mm 1000 rounds $194 40S&W 500 rounds $94-$108 45ACP $????. Anyway I figure if I make my own I will go out shooting more in fact I know I will. I am guessing I will shoot between 300 to 500 rounds month and some months maybe up to 1000 depending on how many matches I attend in a month and training. This is for reloading mostly 9mm but I would like to have the ability to do S&W 40 and 45ACP.
> 1. What I would like to know first is would a Turret reloader be ok, because I am on a budget?
> 2. If so who makes the best one?
> 3. Around how many rounds of ammo can make in three to four hours using a Turret?
> 4. Oh any books, videos, and any other recommendations would greatly appreciate. :smt1099


Look at the LEE reloaders: http://www.leeprecision.com/html/catalog/rlpress1.html

Probably the best reloaders for the money if you arn't getting into a progressive.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If your shooting 500 to a 1,000rds a month I would get a progressive. Anybody who says a progressive is to complicated can't change the oil in his car. It's not rocket science. Buy quailty equipment and you can pass it on to your grand kids. Get a loading manual by Lee, Lyman, or Speers. Read the first part of the book and then think about what you want for a press and set up. Don't go the cheapest route because you may like it and then you will want to get better stuff.
If I shoot 1,000rds a month it cost me $99.65. I am right at $.10 a round. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

Baldy what progressive unit do you recommend and make be 500 rounds max is more real number. I began counting magazines.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

kmaultsby said:


> Baldy what progressive unit do you recommend and make be 500 rounds max is more real number. I began counting magazines.


I really like the Dillon's for a progressive. I cranked out 500 rounds on a Dillon 550b in about an hour and thirty minutes and that was my first time ever using one.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

kmaultsby said:


> Baldy what progressive unit do you recommend and make be 500 rounds max is more real number. I began counting magazines.


If your going to stay with pistol loads the Dillon SDB is a great little press but remember you can't do rifles. I had this press for years and I ran thousands of rounds through it and sold it for more than what I paid for it. :smt023

The 550 Dillon is a turrent press and will do rifles too. This is the next one up the latter. I never owned this one but I know a lot people that do and they all like it. :smt023

The 650XL is the Cadillac of the home hobbiest presses. This press is a little expensive but oh how sweet it is. This is the one I have now and it does it all. :smt023

Yes they all are Dillons, but I know quality when I see it. Any one of these will run 500rds in less than 2 hours without breathing hard.:smt033

Hope this helps.:mrgreen:

Drink the Blue Coolaid !:anim_lol:
650XL on the left and SDB on the right.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I found that non-progressive presses are sure inherently safe, since before seating the bullet you put'em into an oversized bullet box, primer end down and you can visually check none is empty or double charged. Absolutely failsafe.

Having said that, on a progressive press you can also visually check every round before the seating takes place. I rigged a small lamp just above the seating station and I can see exactly the amount of powder. This in addition to the mechanical powder check system which I do not find 100% failsafe. Baldy rigged a huge lamp with the same purpose. If I realize I was absent-minded and didn't check, I'll discard the round.

If you have lotsa spare time a good progressive press ain't really necessary.

If you are on a tight schedule it's heavens on earth...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with Mr McCoy on the light and the fail safe. Mine seems to hold between .2+ to .2-. Since I load mild .45's for the range the most, it's no big deal. Now when I am loading full house mags I weigh everyone and don't use the fail safe. If you get into it you will see what we mean. Good luck. :smt023

Here's a picture of the big light I added. :smt033


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a redding t-7. I like it alot, it's my first press and i actually just finished 300 .223 and 100 .308 in less than 3 hours. very pleased, cant wait to shoot them tomorrow :smt023


----------



## sticks (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the RCBS and even though I love it, I wish I would have bought the Dillon progressive. So I agree with Baldy.

If you want to buy my RCBS kit, I will buy the Dillon. Interested?


----------

